# Bighorns vs Gream Reaper



## beltsnapper (Sep 15, 2009)

Not another tire vs
i feel my new XP 850 need some new tires
what do you think?
26 bighorn or grimreapers

50% trail 40% sand 10% mud


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i want some grim reapers bad!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

From a friend of mine who has a Brute 650.....He had Grim Reapers and sold them quick to Bighorns. I have had 3 sets of them. They are a GREAT trail tire. I got 4500 miles out of a one set. I have seen about 4 sets with over 5,000 miles on them. Mine still had atleast a 1,000 left on them when I sold the Grizzly.


----------



## Gillum44 (Oct 30, 2009)

Bighors are a very good tire ive got almost 4,000 mi out of mine and are still prob a quater tread.


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Bighorns or Duro Power grips would be my choice


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

mattdtrue said:


> Bighorns or Duro Power grips would be my choice


Bighorns is the best trail tire IMO....nothing will outlast them that I have seen. The powergrips are a decent generic Bighorn but it the extra cost is not an issue....BIGHORNS all the way.


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah Bighorns do last that's a fact...we don't do alot of riding in fact our bikes set probally 5 out of the 12 months when we do ride 80% is creek so the Duro's was a reasonable choice for my 9 yr old sons Rancher.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Make sense to me...


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> From a friend of mine who has a Brute
> 650.....He had Grim Reapers and sold them quick to Bighorns.....


Why he not like em?


----------



## wvMOUNTAINMAN (May 19, 2009)

bighorns​


----------

